# Then and now -red sable



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Acero had some comments about her colouring and was even thought to be a malamute/husky............WHEN SHE WAS TINY
She's come a long way.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What an absolute beauty!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

She's STUNNING!


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

lilie said:


> what an absolute beauty!


i know!so many times as we were doing our rounds in town when she was little,people would say she's so cute and neat colour,what is she? I tell them and they give me a "really?" look and say is she pure?
You have no idea how sick and tired i became of repeating the same thing to people.
I'm so glad her mask stayed and is darking as she gets older.thanks for the compliment too.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

AMAZING color!! She's a pure beauty!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Love the coat!


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

then and now.... they grow too fast


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! I love seeing photos of the color change over time 

What a pretty girl too


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW! Where'd you get her from? She's gorgeous!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I still think she looks like an Akita  but still a good looking dog


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I still think she looks like an Akita  but still a good looking dog


That's what I thought!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> That's what I thought!


Me too!

She looks so huggable - what a beauty!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful face and color.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Just saying, she is a little.. errrr... "thick", her legs are HUGE... lol her face a bit more round than I am used to seeing with shepherds... I did see an Akita the other day that looked almost Identical in a show.. so I know it was purebred


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What a stunner!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow she is stunning. I remember when you first posted her puppy pic how interesting I thought she looked then. Keep us posted on how she is doing and updated pics. I'm really intersted in following her.


----------

